# Any feedback on the cheap MTB shorts on Amazon?



## savechief (Jun 8, 2004)

Some of the brands that I'm seeing:

Hiauspor
Cycorld
Ally
Wespornow
Santic
Arsuxeo
Ezrun

Looks like they're typically $25-$35. Anybody have feedback on any of these brands?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I have a pair of Santic and they're fine. They are exactly like a pair I bought several years ago, but branded differently. I still use those as well but one of the pocket zippers broke. But it was my fault as I tried to zip it closed around something too big.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

I have 4 pairs of Arsuxeo shorts. They're (IMO) quite good. The oldest pair is like 3 yrs old. Probably washed and worn 50 times. The Velcro is a little raggedy, but the snaps and zippers function as new.

I'm 5'9, 160#, 30-ish waist. The Medium size fits me well. The waist adjust Velcro says I could go small, but my thighs like the extra room of the mediums.









Truthfully, if someone handed me these shorts and asked me to guess the price, I'd say $50. 
They fit good, wear well, look nice, and I don't cry if I crash and damage them. I will say I've taken a few ugly falls and they did not rip.

Getting them for $20-25 on Amazon or AliExpress is a screamin deal. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin_sbay (Sep 26, 2018)

I have 3 arsuxeo jerseys - very happy with them.

I have a pair of cycorld shorts - very happy with them too. 
They look to be from same oem as this pair which I also have and happy with, and cheaper too https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074YZRFYM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_Z40.EbM0ARX1C


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Nice prices.

Anyone who can point me to a zippered short sleeved jersey without pockets?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I guess no one told ArSUXeo's marketing dept that having "sux" in your brand name may not be the best idea.


----------



## kevin_sbay (Sep 26, 2018)

chazpat said:


> I guess no one told ArSUXeo's marketing dept that having "sux" in your brand name may not be the best idea.


I think it's exotic - so pronounced like "arsoo zeo"


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I just got my Weimostar jersey today. I ordered it June 16th and it was expected to arrive August 5-August 26th. It seems to be good, European style (zipper pull on left). I wanted a full zipper road jersey after having had my last one cut off me in the ER. Since recovery, I've found it a struggle to get off my tight jerseys that only zip down half way. It's weird, it's not that it hurts, I just can't seem to maneuver right even though I don't think I've lost range of motion.

Since it's for road, I wanted something bright!


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

Have you looked at the wrangler outdoor shorts at Walmart? Similar price and you can examine the before buying


----------



## Midlake Crisis (Mar 2, 2020)

I have two pairs of Arsuxeo, I like the material and workmanship. The open front pockets are awkwardly placed, and the zippered pockets are fine for casual wear but impractical for riding. They have a "Secret" zippered back pocket which is nice for keeping a key in while jet skiing.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Rocky Mtn said:


> Have you looked at the wrangler outdoor shorts at Walmart? Similar price and you can examine the before buying


No padding. Unless you ride without padding, it'll end up costing more if you also have to buy the separate padded undershorts.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

chazpat said:


> No padding. Unless you ride without padding, it'll end up costing more if you also have to buy the separate padded undershorts.


I like the Arsuxeo and Santic shorts *because* they have no padding. 
I like to choose my liners based on the ride.
Shorter rides, or ss rides where I stand most of it, I wear some Pearl Izumi or Canari mesh padded liner. Minimal bulk, just a little cush.

Long rides, lots of sitting, or cooler weather; I bring back the 'roadie' bibs with the little SWAT pocket in the lumbar area.

Still got baggies over.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Traveler2 (Nov 1, 2011)

The Wesporno shorts are pretty solid so far, Couple months of usage and washes still in one piece. $33 is more my speed cause the cool kids gear is $99 for seemingly everything with a Fox on it.


----------

